# trying to seek out a couple of members from the past



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

does anyone know whatever happened to martin horton and the lovely motherhen

thanks


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

not forgetting janine


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey JC, long time no speak. I was wondering about all those cats from the past as well. I haven't been on this site in several years, but would love to touch base with the "old crew", as it were.

Hope you're doing well!


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

hi sebastian

im doing ok thanks,ive been having a blip lately but its always good to come here in times of need,hope your well ...... i was trying to do the msn messenger thing ,but seems that this is no longer,this is a shame i used to love a little chat each day

anyway take care


----------



## 3ean (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey Sebastian are you recovered?


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahh yes, the "blips". Going through a bit of a spell myself.

3ean, I'm not "recovered", but I'm certainly managing my DP/anxiety a lot better. Vast majority of the time, the DP is barely on my mind, so to speak. But every once and awhile it will rear its ugly head.


----------

